# Looking for an Ada style tank vender



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I am looking for an Ada style tank vender that does not have the Ada price. Looking for something similar too the 120p. I know I can buy it from afa, but it's $1200 for just the tank.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

For a rimless 80G tank, I think that price is similar to other vendors like a custom tank maker. Depending on the dimensions, it might be cheaper.
https://www.customaquariums.com/glass-aquariums/rimless-aquariums.html

http://www.glasscages.com/?sAction=ViewCat&lCatID=46

Of course, you'll pay shipping they'll bump up the price.


----------



## EdWiser (Apr 16, 2018)

The ADA tank is not over priced for that style and quality. 
You also have Ultm Nature tanks. 
https://buceplant.com/products/ultum-clear-rimless-tanks-by-ultum-nature-systems
You also have waterbox tanks. 
https://www.waterboxaquariums.com/product/clear-4820/


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

mistergreen said:


> For a rimless 80G tank, I think that price is similar to other vendors like a custom tank maker. Depending on the dimensions, it might be cheaper.
> https://www.customaquariums.com/glass-aquariums/rimless-aquariums.html
> 
> http://www.glasscages.com/?sAction=ViewCat&lCatID=46
> ...


I actually did look at custom pricing. Even with shipping and low iron glass it's $100 cheaper for a 48x24x24 and $200 for a 48x20x20. It's not so much the tank price that has me scratching my head, it's the flat $300 shipping they are charging. I rant it thru my shipping quotes and the most expensive I got was $78. 
Oh and aviod glass cages like the plague.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

It might be cheaper if you can find low iron glass, have it cut to spec, and assemble it yourself.
I guess the bottom pane can be regular tempered glass.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

mistergreen said:


> It might be cheaper if you can find low iron glass, have it cut to spec, and assemble it yourself.
> I guess the bottom pane can be regular tempered glass.


It's going in a dentist office so that's a no-go. Just too much liability


----------



## karfixer (Mar 20, 2004)

TAB said:


> Oh and aviod glass cages like the plague.


What sorts of problems have you had with them? I've looked there in the past and have just lucked into great finds on Craigslist. Thanks, Steve


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

karfixer said:


> TAB said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and aviod glass cages like the plague.
> ...


Me, none, but I saw 1st hand tanks they have shipped and I can't tell you how many bad reviews on reef central. Granted this was all 7 ish years ago, but as some one that did work for a custom tank builder I was shocked.

Not to say that they leak or anything like that, just quality of workmens ship is lacking. I can think of several custom glass tank builders I would pick 1st. If it was not for it being in a dental office. I would be very tempted to have envision build an acrylic tank.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

If the dentist would sign a waiver saying you're not liable, you can start building. There are ways to get around legal issues.

Of course test the build for quality first.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

mistergreen said:


> If the dentist would sign a waiver saying you're not liable, you can start building. There are ways to get around legal issues.
> 
> Of course test the build for quality first.


 it's part of a much larger remodel. Having the ability to run water power and sewer to its location is what makes it interesting. I honestly think it's a bad idea, for any number of reasons, but hey, if I get too build a tank on some one else's dime...


----------

